# Double blows today



## moldiebrownie (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been commuting for 2 weeks now and today my boss (who supports what I'm doing) pulled me aside to tell me he was in a recent meeting with top company execs. At this meeting they informed him that they had heard (I work in a small field office, me and six other sales guy and my boss) that I have an electric car and are concerned about me plugging in. Apparantly they think I am using a lot of electricity. Its only 12 miles to my work and its like a top off charge...about 2.5 hours. Long story short ....my boss asked me to lay low for awhile (dont plug in). I can make the trip and back without charging but I got some pretty severe hills and I like to be at full voltage when I tackle them. I told him no problem, I got alot of things I still need to do so I'll work on it for a month or two. Its up in the air whether or not I can continue to charge at work though. I work for a auto parts supplier so my company might feel strangely about supporting me....we sell gas car parts...everything. If I worked at say, Apple computer or something..no problem. Second thing was today I went back to the DMV (department of motor vehicles) in California for my inspection to get my stickers. A stern lady there who inspected it told me I had to put the passenger seat in and also cover up my batteries inside...so I got to go back...very disappointing. I've seen guys with less tidy conversions that got their stickers no problem but this lady was very uptight..I felt there could be a problem as soon as I started talking to her.


----------

